# Compressor Wiring Mess



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Went to inspect a compressor today that went bad. New customer for us and saw this!!! Disconnects are about 8ft up in the air above panel in picture.:no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

That is a mess ! $$$$ Relocate, & Clean up


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the note that's crossed out in the can.

Permanent notes are done in a sharpie, variable notes are done with a china marker.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I like the note that's crossed out in the can.
> 
> Permanent notes are done in a sharpie, variable notes are done with a china marker.


 Trace back over it with Sharpie and you can rub it out with your thumb.

Lots of space in there, not many components. I'd throw on a door-mounted disconnect, a couple DIN rail terminal blocks, and get rid of that disco up top, and that thing would clean up beautiful. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> Trace back over it with Sharpie and you can rub it out with your thumb.
> 
> Lots of space in there, not many components. I'd throw on a door-mounted disconnect, a couple DIN rail terminal blocks, and get rid of that disco up top, and that thing would clean up beautiful. :thumbsup:
> 
> -John


You can erase sharpie by redoing it?
Thanks, I'll give it a try Tuesday.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> You can erase sharpie by redoing it?
> Thanks, I'll give it a try Tuesday.


It works best if you rub it out while it's still wet.

Another thing I've found that will erase Sharpie markings regardless of age is carburetor cleaner. Just spray some on a rag and wipe the markings off.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

micromind said:


> ...Another thing I've found that will erase Sharpie markings regardless of age is carburetor cleaner....


 I've heard that. Closest thing I've got is Brākleen. I'll see if that does the trick.

-John


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

micromind said:


> It works best if you rub it out while it's still wet.
> 
> Another thing I've found that will erase Sharpie markings regardless of age is carburetor cleaner. Just spray some on a rag and wipe the markings off.


Watch out for flammable sprays and open contactors.:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

On panel rebuilds I like to take the cleaned off sub panel and repaint it quick with white appliance enamel. Looks brand new and takes very little time.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

micromind said:


> It works best if you rub it out while it's still wet.


Yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Big John said:


> Trace back over it with Sharpie and you can rub it out with your thumb.
> 
> Lots of space in there, not many components. I'd throw on a door-mounted disconnect, a couple DIN rail terminal blocks, and get rid of that disco up top, and that thing would clean up beautiful. :thumbsup:
> 
> -John


 What's a door mounted disconnect?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> What's a door mounted disconnect?


This is one. it mounts on the door and controls a CB.


View attachment 7882



Carry On!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

PsiMan84 said:


> Went to inspect a compressor today that went bad. New customer for us and saw this!!! Disconnects are about 8ft up in the air above panel in picture.:no:


That's nothing compared to this . Because not only does it look like , but it also does not work and the customer wants it to. 

View attachment 7883


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Considering that is a disconnect enclosure I'd probably just put a new handle on with a cable kit for my new breaker. No need to mess with adding a door disco from scratch. And blank off that open disco slot too while I was at it.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe I missed it but is this for an A/C compressor?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

micromind said:


> It works best if you rub it out while it's still wet.
> 
> .


That's what she said.


----------

